# linksys wireless-g adapter not acquiring network address?



## taperjeangrrl (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello! My laptop has suddenly come down with a case of a totaled hard-drive after less than a year of use, so I'm stuck using a desktop with dial-up. I've purchased a linksys wireless-g usb adapter(model No: WUSB54GC) as my downstairs neighbor said he would allow me to use one of his routers to gain high speed for the desktop. The problem is, the adapter constantly says 'acquiring network address', and never moves past that. It also says that Windows was unable to find a certificate to log me onto my neighbor's network, and that it's unable to renew my IP address. PLEASE HALP! I have no idea what any of this means! :4-dontkno

I realize I posted this in the wrong section before...:embarased


----------



## Galatic (Mar 20, 2008)

What level of encryption does he have. Double check the key. also go under properties of the wireless network connection and uncheck "IEEE 802.1x authentication". As i've seen this fix the problems hundreds of times.


----------



## taperjeangrrl (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe he has a WPA-PSK.

I looked for that box and it's already unchecked.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please note that sharing your Internet access with other households is against the terms of service of the ISP, regardless of your neighbor's permission.

I think you need to read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't assist with illegal activities here.


----------

